# Aufnahmen durch ein Aquarium



## Bernd-Thomas (29. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Annett, ... (hier die Antwort aus der Datenbank...)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16445



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> @Tommi
> Was sich für solche Aufnahmen (auch von Unterwasserpflanzen etc.) wirklich gut macht, ist ein kleines Aquarium, in das man die abzulichtenden Objekte mit Wasser (möglichst kein frisches Leitungswasser, da es ewig ausperlt) geben kann. So habe ich schon einige gute Fotos erhalten.
> Die kleinen AQ kosten derzeit z.B. bei Hornbach um die 13Euro.
> Ich bin mir sicher, jeder andere Anbieter kann die auch für diesen Preis besorgen.
> Außerdem lassen sich damit auch traumhafte Unterwasserfotos schießen.


   


Antwort: Ich betreibe einen Naturteich. Die damit verbundene Sichtweite der Wassertrübung, erzeugen selbst mit einem Aquarium "leider" nur unscheinbare Aufnahmen.

Ich überlasse das den Klarwasserbetreibern (kicher für meine Wortschöpfung) 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder ... der manchmal grau - grün - braun schimmernden Oase meiner Teichbewohner...

Es grüßt Tommy

P.S. Ich habe die Antwort aus der Datenbank abgekoppelt, weil es alle interessieren könnte (Aquarium-Aufnahmen)


----------



## Annett (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Aufnahmen durch ein Aquarium*

Hallo Tommy,

das "Objekt der Begierde" kann man doch aber auch mit abgestandenen Wasser (kurz) im AQ plazieren und so wunderbar ablichten. 
 

Vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen sehen "unter Wasser" viel schöner aus, als flach an Land gelegt.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/23547
(ok, der Ausschnitt könnte besser sein  )

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/23545


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Aufnahmen durch ein Aquarium*

Cool ....

Ja, ... alles sehr schön ... sehr einfach ... und befriedigende Bilder ....

Meine Ausreden: Meine Familie, mein Haus, mein Garten, mein Teich .... ca. 150 Baustellen ....

An erster Stelle meine 16 monate junge Tochter ... die ersten 36 Stunden vom Tag (ich mache das berühmte Papa Doppeljahr - Betreuung ... nur die Brust brauchte ich nicht geben, grinz....)

Mir fehlt wirklich die Zeit ... daher können nur durch Zufall oder Anlaß mal andere Bilder gemacht werden....

Nimmt es mir nicht übel, aber mein Teich steht in der Rangordnung weiter hinten ... selbstverständlich kenne ich die Verantwortung und den damit verbundenen Pflegeaufwand. Meinen Teichbewohnern entsteht kein Mangel ....

Ich habe weitere Tiere auf dem Grundstück; von zahlreichen __ Kröten, Hörnissen (im zweiten Jahr ein neues Nest) einem Laichplatz von Frosch / Kröten ... die jedes Jahr wieder kommen ...

Es grüßt Tommy


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Aufnahmen durch ein Aquarium*

hi, Annett...

...jedes Jahr wieder kommen Frosch, __ Kröten und __ Molche durch ein Regenwassertunelsystem auf unserem Grunstück zum Vorschein. Ein ca. 150 Meter entfernter Gutsteich (sehr groß) ist an dieses System hier in Voldagsen, am Ith und Osterwald (Weserbergland) angeschlossen. Ich muss meinen Abfluß öffnen, damit die Tiere nicht verenden.

Dann täglich 3-4 Mal einsammeln und aus der Todesfalle befreien. Alle Vorrichtungen, damit sie allein weiter kommen, haben versagt. In manchen Jahreszeiten können es am Tag bis zu 200 Tiere sein.

Ich setze sie dann unmittelbar außerhalb der Gefahrenzone wieder ab, damit sie ihren Weg finden. Natürlich bleiben ein paar hier, so wie mein Molch, ich habe ihn vor 2 Jahren in den Teich gesetzt. Er ist geblieben und hat auch dort, trotz Fischbestand überwintert. Im April / Mai kommt er oft zum sonnen heraus.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus dem letzten Jahr ...

Es grüßt Tommy


----------

